# Warum ich Rücktrittsbremsen an Kinderfahrrädern so hasse ....



## tripletschiee (8. Juli 2013)

Ich muß hier einfach mal meinen Frust loswerden zum Thema "Rücktrittbremse am Kinderfahrrad":

Gestern hat meine Großer Geburtstag gefeiert und es waren ein paar Jungs zum feiern da. Sie sind alle mit ihrem Radl angeliefert worden, weil wir gemeinsam durch den Olympiapark zu einem Fußballplatz radln wollten. So weit, so gut!

Beim Besichtigen der Bikes in einer Pause sind mir mal wieder Zweifel an der Daseinsberechtigung von Puky & Co gekommen, allein beim Anblick der Rücktrittbremsen (und natürlich beim "Messen" des Gewichts durch Anheben). Und diese Vorahnung hat sich dann später leider bewahrheitet, als wir einen Hügel Richtung nach hause runtergfahren sind. Meine Ansage ("Wer nicht bremsen kann, schiebt!") wurde nur von einem Burschen beachtet, der Rest ist erfolgreich (!) runtergefahren. Nur einer hat sich überschätzt, hat das Pedal wohl nicht in der richtigen (Brems-)Stellung gebracht, wurde damit immer schneller, dann die einzig logische Reaktion aus Kindesicht: Füße runter von den Pedalen (um wie beim Laufrad zu bremsen), was natürlich nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war, er damit noch schneller wurde (weil dann ja gar nicht mehr gebremst wurde) und ich hab ihn vor meinem geistigen Auge schon über den Asphalt schlittern sehen. Gottseidank sind zwei Männer den Weg hochgekommen und hab ihn kurzer Hand vom Radl gefischt, bevor er stürzen konnte. Somit sind wir alle mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen.

Mein (!) Fazit: Rücktrittbremsen gehören auf Kinderfahrrädern verboten/nicht dran, weil ...
... es unlogisch für ein Kind ist, denselben Vorgang mit zwei unterschiedlichen Mitteln zu erreichen (Rücktritt vs. Vorderradbremse mit Handbremshebel).
... ein Kind meistens nur die Rücktrittbremse nutzen wird (auch weil die Vorderradbremse oft ein Stiefmüttechendasein pflegt und nicht richtig funktioniert).
... ein Kind selten die richtige Pedalstellung für den Bremsvorgang wählt (und somit der Hebel nicht optimal ist).
... ein Kind in Panik IMMER (!) die Füße vom Pedal nimmt (vor allem, wenn es noch nicht ganz sicher auf den Bike unterwegs ist), um vermeindlich die Sicherheit zurückzubekommen (was im kompletten Bremskraftverlust endet).
... sich ein Kind bis zu letzt am Lenker festkrallt und dementsprechend dort auch bremsen könnte (sofern zwei Hebel mit vernünftigen Bremsen vorhanden wären).
... kein vernünftiges Jugend-/Erwachsenenrad eine Rücktrittbremse hat und somit kein Umgewöhnen stattfinden muß.
... man beim Losfahren die richtige Pedalstellung nur durch Vorwärtstreten erreichen kann.
... diese Bremse viel schwerer ist.
_<IronieModusAn>_
... ein Kind mit der Rücktrittsbremse NIE lernt einen Manual zu fahren! 
_</IronieModusAus>_

Just my 2 cents! Ich will keine Diskussion losbrechen, sondern nur meine Gedanken mal loswerden.

Gruß aus MUC,
 Gerhard


----------



## Ann (8. Juli 2013)

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Unser 18" Puky hat weichen müssen, weil meine Kleine den Rücktritt komplett verweigert. Sie bremst nur vorne, macht seltsamerweise aber mit beiden Händen die Bremsbewegung (ziehen) obwohl beim Puky ja nur eine Bremse ist. Die Bremse vorn beim Puky ist ein Witz und ein paarmal wäre es fast böse ausgegangen. Nachdem sie jetzt den Spaß am Radl richtig entdeckt hat, war uns das viel zu gefährlich und mit ihrem Cube klappt das Bremsen super, denn sie bremst immer mit beiden Bremsen und  sie steht auch, nicht so wie vorher.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (8. Juli 2013)

Recht geb !


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2013)

Ich kann das Argument nachvollziehen. Allerdings ist so etwas ja auch ein Extremfall, der nicht alle Tage passiert. Generationen sind mit Rücktritt gut gefahren, meiner einer auch, bis ich mir mit Mitte 20 ein Reiserad aufbaute. Philipp kommt mit beidem zurecht, obwohl er fast nur mit seinem CNOC16 fährt. Er bringt, wenn er auf einem Rad mit Rücktrittbremse sitzt, die Pedalen immer in die waagerechte, wenn er damit bremsen will. Sofern er nicht ausschließlich die Handbremse nutzt. Aber sicher bekommt er nur noch Freilaufnaben, wie wir alle.

Gerhard, ich kann dir nachfühlen. Schock für's Leben, mit nicht eigenem Kind... tolle Aktion der Passanten! Ich habe so etwas schon ein paarmal beim Skifahren erlebt. Es gibt Leute, die nicht nur mitdenken, sondern auch besonnen handeln. Klasse!

Oliver


----------



## corra (8. Juli 2013)

ich stimme voll zu darf mann den text kopieren und aushängen ?


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> ich stimme voll zu darf mann den text kopieren und aushängen ?



Gerne!


----------



## sarnu (8. Juli 2013)

Meine Älteste hat auch auf einem Rad mit Rücktrittbremse fahren gelernt.
Sie hat ca. 3/4 Jahr gebraucht bis sie die im Griff hatte.
Mein Sohn hatte das Glück, dass ich daraus gelernt habe und hat auf einem CNOC 14 fahren gelernt. Und er hat die Bremsen ab Tag 1 im Griff gehabt.

Ich wundere mich auch immer wieder, wie lange sich dieses Dogma "Rücktrittbremsen sind für Kinder leichter handzuhaben" hält.
Ja, zu Zeiten als ich Radfahren gelernt habe hatten die Kinderräder Stahlfelgen und schwabbelige Seitenzugbremsen. Und damals war die Rücktrittbremse die bessere Option. Aber das ist 40 Jahre her.


----------



## Pionec (8. Juli 2013)

ich stimme auch uneingeschränkt zu.

Nur leider sind die kleinen räder, wie 12 und 16 Zoll, fast nicht mit felgenbremsen zu bekommen. 

Ab 20 Zoll ist das wiederum kein Problem mehr.

Ausserdem könnte man dann auch gleich bei 16 Zoll eine kleine Schaltung 6-7fach mit einbauen, damit die lieben kleinen sich nicht immer einen Wolf treten müssen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

Coole Rettungsaktion, das täte ich gerne auf Video sehen!  

Und zum Thema Rücktrittbremse: 100% recht-geb, totaler Mist ist das!
Mein Kleiner hat auch ewig gebraucht, bis er den Käse mit dem Rücktritt gecheckt hat, intuitiv hat er nur mit den Handhebeln (eben nur 1) gebremst.

Gottseidank wird das dann mitm 20-Zöller anders.

Ist schon ein bedeutender Pluspunkt für Kania, Isla, Kokua usw., dass die schon beim 16-Zöller Felgenbremsen hinten verbauen - böse "Werkssabotage" bei Cube, Specialized, Scott und Co. mit ihren Rücktrittbremsen!
Über Puky red ich eh net, ich find die Dinger zu un-Mountainbike-mäßig, das einzige, was der ganzen Familie überhaupt an Puky gefällt, ist die Captain Sharky-Fahne ...


----------



## Y_G (8. Juli 2013)

@Pionec: bei 14" und 16" ist das doch mit Isla kein Problem. Schaltung klappt in dem Alter noch nicht. Zu wenig Kraft in der Hand und das Gefühl welchen Gang man fahren soll kommt auch erst später - IMHO


----------



## sarnu (8. Juli 2013)

Bei den 14" und 16"-Rädern hat islabikes (die ja zur Zeit mal wieder nicht ausserhalb GB liefern) Konkurrenz von Kania und woom bekommen.
So langsam kommt es wohl bei den Herstellern an (aber wirklich laangsam).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Kokua ist auch ab 16" dabei. Sogar wahlweise Rückschritt oder 2x Felge. 

Und zur Schaltung: eine schnucklige kleine und leichte Automatik mit 2-3 Gängen am 16er hätte schon auch was.


----------



## Y_G (9. Juli 2013)

aber eine automatik wiegt auch wieder recht viel ...


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Is mir bewusst, deswegen schrieb ich ja "leicht". Einzig bekannt ist mir die SRAM 2Gang mit Fliehkraftschalter. Schaltpunkt könnte man mit Basteln passend machen. Einbaubreite ev. auch anpassen. Aber das Gewicht...

Vielleicht ist es ja wie so oft: es gäbe eine smarte Lösung, aber aufgrund zu starren Denkens wurde sie noch nicht gefunden oder Mangels ausreichenden Interesses ist sie noch nicht am Markt.


----------



## Serra (10. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich kann das Argument nachvollziehen. Generationen sind mit Rücktritt gut gefahren, meiner einer auch [...]
> 
> Das stimmt. Wir alle, die wir jetzt Eltern sind, haben wohl mit Rücktritt fahren gelernt. Allerdings ist von uns auch keiner vorher Laufrad gefahren, wie es die meisten 2-jährigen jetzt tun, bevor sie mit 3 (also deutlich früher als die Elterngeneration) auf Fahrräder wechseln.
> Gerade für Laufradfahr-Kids ist das besagte Herunternehmen der Füße von den Pedalen beim Bremsenwollen einfach drin. Ich verstehe daher echt nicht, wie Hersteller von Laufrädern und von 12/14/16-Zoll Fahrrädern, die angeblich auf der Laufrad-Erfahrung aufbauen sollen, diese Räder für die Kleinen mit Rücktritt ausstatten können!


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2013)

Serra schrieb:


> ... Gerade für Laufradfahr-Kids ist das besagte Herunternehmen der Füße von den Pedalen beim Bremsenwollen einfach drin. Ich verstehe daher echt nicht, wie Hersteller von Laufrädern und von 12/14/16-Zoll Fahrrädern, die angeblich auf der Laufrad-Erfahrung aufbauen sollen, diese Räder für die Kleinen mit Rücktritt ausstatten können!



Like!


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> _<IronieModusAn>_
> ... ein Kind mit der Rücktrittsbremse NIE lernt einen Manual zu fahren!
> _</IronieModusAus>_



ich gebe dir überall recht, ausser hier.
Bei einem "echten" Manual braucht man keine Brermse. 
es ist also egal ob man seinen Rücktritt nicht benutzt oder den Bremshebel.

Aber als Kind konnte man mit der Rücktrittbremse die krasseren Bremsspuren machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (10. Juli 2013)

^^Den Manual mit Rücktrittbremse möchte ich sehen


----------



## trolliver (10. Juli 2013)

Serra schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wir alle, die wir jetzt Eltern sind, haben wohl mit Rücktritt fahren gelernt. Allerdings ist von uns auch keiner vorher Laufrad gefahren, wie es die meisten 2-jährigen jetzt tun, bevor sie mit 3 (also deutlich früher als die Elterngeneration) auf Fahrräder wechseln.
> Gerade für Laufradfahr-Kids ist das besagte Herunternehmen der Füße von den Pedalen beim Bremsenwollen einfach drin. Ich verstehe daher echt nicht, wie Hersteller von Laufrädern und von 12/14/16-Zoll Fahrrädern, die angeblich auf der Laufrad-Erfahrung aufbauen sollen, diese Räder für die Kleinen mit Rücktritt ausstatten können!


Das ist wahr! Auf den Gedanken bin ich noch nicht gekommen, es stimmt, das Laufrad lehrt, selbst wenn es mit Bremse wie unseres ausgestattet war, das Bremsen mit den Füßen, von auf Rücktritt ist es nicht eingängig. Bei Philipp hat es geklappt, ebenso wie der Umstieg auf Handbremsen. Da hat er wohl eine Begabung.

Wie gesagt, ich finde Handbremsen ja auch um Längen besser, möchte die Rücktrittbremsen jedoch nicht verteufeln. Isla hat ja auch mit Rücktritt angefangen, ist gar nicht so lang her. Bis alteingesessene Radproduzenten (und Eltern!!!) da umdenken, wird es noch ein Weilchen dauern.

Manual? Müßt ich googlen. Ein Ding, das man mit den Händen kurbelt?

Oliver


----------



## Serra (10. Juli 2013)

Ich will auch ein Isla für meinen Kleinen!!! *heul*
Trennt Ihr Euch demnächst von Eurem Cnoc, Oliver?


----------



## fazanatas (10. Juli 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber als Kind konnte man mit der Rücktrittbremse die krasseren Bremsspuren machen!


Als Vater eines vollbremsophilen 5 Jährigen kann ich das nur unterschreiben. 
Tja deswegen bekommt er jetzt auch die Black Jacks und nicht die Mow Joes auf sein 20er - Pech gehabt


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. Juli 2013)

Manual ist n Wheelie ohne Treten, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis net trügt.
Richtig?
(wird nur per Hinterradbremse reguliert, daher musses wohl ne Handbremse sein)


----------



## Pilatus (11. Juli 2013)

Manual heißt "im Stehen auf dem Hinterrad rollen" und wird eben nicht mit der Bremse reguliert, sondern nur durch verlagern des Schwerpunktes.
Siehe die ganzen BMXer die ganz ohne Bremse fahren.


----------



## Serra (11. Juli 2013)

Echt?!? Das heißt "manual"?
In meiner Jugend hieß das noch "wheelie" - war allerdings im englischsprachigen Raum.
Wieder was gelernt - Danke


----------



## Serra (11. Juli 2013)

nochmal zu dem Problem des Rückstritts bei (Kleinkinder-)Rädern: So wie es aussieht komme ich ja nu nicht ohne Weiteres an ein Isla Cnoc für den Junior *grrr*... was könnte Ihr denn da als Alternative in 14 oder 16" empfehlen? Mäglichst leicht und ohne Rücktritt, versteht sich


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juli 2013)

Wheelie ist meines Wissens dasselbe mit dem Unterschied, dass man hierbei treten darf/muss/soll.

Sprich: Das, was jeder mehr oder weniger zappelig ein paar Meter auf dem Hinterrad veranstaltet (ich bin da auch so ein Gleichgewichtsspastiker), kommt einem Wheelie näher als einem Manual.
Für´n Manual braucht man absolute Balance, das ist das, was diese Verrückten/Genies in den kommerziellen Videos immer kilometerlang machen, irgend ne amerikanische Passstraße runter oder so. Das kleine Restquäntchen an Balance-Korrektur, was die Profis dann überhaupt noch brauchen, korrigieren sie millimeterweise per Handbremshebel (Hinterradbremse).

Achtung: Angaben ohne Gewähr, falls ich falsch liegen sollte, korrigiert mich bitte jemand!




Serra schrieb:


> nochmal zu dem Problem des Rückstritts bei (Kleinkinder-)Rädern: So wie es aussieht komme ich ja nu nicht ohne Weiteres an ein Isla Cnoc für den Junior *grrr*... was könnte Ihr denn da als Alternative in 14 oder 16" empfehlen? Mäglichst leicht und ohne Rücktritt, versteht sich



Ich würd mal sagen, ALLE üblichen (Leichtkinderrad-)Verdächtigen: Kania, MTB Cycletech, Kokua, Whoom, usw.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Juli 2013)

Kokua 16" bei vielen Händlern (auf die Version mit 2 Felgenbremsen achten!)
Kania 16" ev. noch bei einigen Händlern, online bei kaniabikes.*eu *ausverkauft
Woom 14" ausverkauft, 16" noch lieferbar bei woombikes.com (nur online erhältlich aus Österreich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serra (11. Juli 2013)

Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (19. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kokua ist auch ab 16" dabei. Sogar wahlweise Rückschritt oder 2x Felge.
> 
> Und zur Schaltung: eine schnucklige kleine und leichte Automatik mit 2-3 Gängen am 16er hätte schon auch was.


So, ich zitier mich ma selbst, obiger Wunsch ist noch gar nicht alt und in der Tat hat Kokua wirklich schnell reagiert: die haben ein 16er mit angesprochener SRAM Automatix auf die Beine gestellt. Angegeben mit 8,1 kg, leider mit Rücktrittbremse...


----------



## scheinradfahrer (16. August 2013)

Der Bremsanker ist nur noch Fassade: Der Rücktritt lagert bis zum evtl. Verkauf im Keller


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. August 2013)

Hast Löcher in die Magura gebohrt? Wieviel Gramm hat das gebracht?


----------



## tripletschiee (16. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hast Löcher in die Magura gebohrt?



NEIN!!!!! Das sind Strasssteine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bling-Bling!!!


----------



## Floh (16. August 2013)

BlingBling wollt ich auch gerade schreiben! 
Hoffentlich krieg ich mal ein Mädchen, damit ich ihr ein rosa Fahrrad aufbauen kann.


----------



## Hanxs (30. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, den Rücktritt bei einem 12" Kinderfahrrad zu deaktivieren? Also die Nabe so zu modifizieren, dass der Rücktritt nicht mehr funktioniert und die Nabe sich in etwa wie ein regulärer Freilauf verhält?

Sollte dies nicht ohne Weiteres möglich sein, hat jemand einen Tipp für eine alternative Hinterradnabe welche für Freilaufritzel geeignet ist? Natürlich jetzt keine Profile oder Chris King, es darf gern ein recht günstiges Model sein.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

LG Hanxs


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

Ich war der Meinung, es müsste gehen durch Entfernen eines Teils in der Nabe. Jemand meinte jedoch, es geht nicht, habe dann auf Experimente verzichtet. Ev. hängt es ja auch von der Nabe ab. An meinem ersten Klapprad damals habe ich den Rücktritt selbst ausgebaut.


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Ich hatte als Jugendlicher auch mal solch eine Nabe auseinander, da fiel mir auch auf, wie der Rücktritt funktioniert und was man eventuell weglassen müßte, doch daran erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Schau mal im Fixie-Bereich, da sollte es einige Naben mit Freilauf geben, die nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Nabe mit Freilauf, dann ist es aber kein Fixie mehr, oder?
Meinst du vielleicht die Singlespeeder?


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

Meine auch, fürn Fixie reicht ein Schweißpunkt


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

sorry...

Meinte natürlich Singlespeed.

Schweißpunkt ist gut


----------



## Ghosters (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand genau sagen was ich bei einer Rücktrittnabe rausbauen muss das der Rücktritt weg ist?
Geht um ein 16 Zoll Fahrrad für meinen Sohn an dem ich kein Rücktritt haben möchte.

Gruß Ghosters


----------



## scheinradfahrer (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ghosters,
den Rücktritt stillzulegen ist kein Problem - aber hat das Rad denn Cantisockel oder ne Discaufnahme?
Ich nehme ja an dass du ihn nicht nur mit einer VR-Bremse fahren lassen willst...
Hast Du einen Schraubstock und Werkzeug um die Nabe zu öffnen und nachher wieder einzustellen?

GreeZ
Tobias


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Juli 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kokua 16" bei vielen Händlern (auf die Version mit 2 Felgenbremsen achten!)
> Kania 16" ev. noch bei einigen Händlern, online bei kaniabikes.*eu *ausverkauft
> Woom 14" ausverkauft, 16" noch lieferbar bei woombikes.com (nur online erhältlich aus Österreich)



Frog 48 nicht zu vergessen, sofern die noch jemand liefern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2015)

Die gabs damals noch nicht so einfach zu kaufen in Deutschland...  Dafür gibts inzwischen noch eine Vielzahl weiterer Hersteller.


----------



## Ghosters (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo scheinradfahrer,

Schraubstock und Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Nein hat noch keine Sockel, werde aber 2 Anschweißen lassen. Hab noch einen alten Stahlrahmen von denen ich die abflexen will, dann von hinten schön in dem Radius mit dem Fräser rein wie das neue Rad ist, noch eine kleine Schweißvorrichtung gebaut und schon kann geschweißt. Ist für das Rad das bei den Großeltern rum steht.
Er fährt jetzt seid 2 Wochen Frog 48 und kommt prima mit den 2 Handbremsen zurecht. Besser als bei seinem 12 Zoller mit Rücktrittbremse.

Gruß Ghosters


----------



## scheinradfahrer (16. Juli 2015)

Na dann:
Laufrad raus, mit dem Bremsanker nach unten in den Schraubstock klemmen und Kontermuttern der Nabenachse lösen.
Laufrad ausspannen, Achse rausziehen. 
Antriebsseitig kommt die Lagerung mit Kugelring raus an dem ein grobes Gewinde hängt. Weglegen.
Bremsseitig fallen zwei oder drei abgerundete Metallplatten aus dem Fett. Das sind die "Bremsbeläge"... Weglegen.
Wenn Du das jetzt wieder einbaust funktioniert die Nabe ohne Rücktritt.
ABER: Beim Rückwärts treten wirst du einen Widerstand merken - der muss noch raus.
Der Widerstand entsteht weil eine Feder auf der Achse die Tonne gegen den antreibenden Pilz (mit dem Grobgewinde, antriebsseitig) drückt.
Also: Nabe auf, den Belagträger (Tonne auf der Achse, abgerundet) abziehen. 
Feder ausbauen (klemmt bremsseitig im Konus) und gegen eine weichere Feder tauschen die NICHT fest im Bremsbalagträger (Tonne) klemmt.
Bewährt hat sich hier die Feder eines Schnellspanners (leicht aufgebogen) plus eine Teflonscheibe (oder gut gefettete metallische U-Scheibe) in der Tonne.
Mit ein wenig Feingefühl montiert greift der Antrieb auch nach langem rückwärts treten schnell wieder, Leerweg ist wie bei einem normalen Antrieb mit einer durchschnittlichen Shimano-Nabe.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ghosters (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo scheinradfahrer,

vielen Dank für deine Anleitung. Ich werde mich am Sonntag erstmal auf den Weg in den Urlaub machen und das Problem Rücktritt dann in 14 Tagen in Angriff nehmen.
Wenn ich erfolgreich war oder noch weitere Fragen habe werde ich mich wieder melden.

Gruß Ghosters


----------

